# Need sealed subwoofer recommendation (for 220v with XLR input) budget: $1600



## intgenx (Aug 8, 2013)

Folks,
Greetings... Its been a while since I posted...and feels good to be back...

I'm based in Bangalore, India and have 5 channels of Neumann KH310 (3 way active, with total 290W in each channel) with MOTU Ultralite MK3 as my "Sound Card". Source is a PC playing FLAC files from a hard-drive. The room is around 15' x 16' with minimum sound-treatment, cement walls and marble flooring.

My DIY project to build an active subwoofer with Sealed Dual opposed 12" - 15" drivers with balanced inputs (XLR) and 220v power source - has been on the back-burner for a while...
but now I've decided to take the plunge and buy a sub from the USA and have it shipped...

I'm looking for recommendations... for a sealed high fidelity musical sub.

SPL and external finish etc is not at all a factor.

Most important factor is clean bass, low distortion, high fidelity to the original signal.

I have looked at SVS, Rhythmik, HSU and PSA... but can't seem to find something with all my important factors: sealed, have XLR input, with 220v option and preferably dual opposed. 
HSU and SVS have sealed subs with XLR and 220v but no dual.
Rhythmik - has sealed dual, 220v and XLR option but not opposed and may not be needed with Direct-servo but there seem to be debates surrounding Direct-Servo fidelity... Looks like they are assembled in USA as well.

PSA has sealed dual and 220v but no XLR input. The "Made/Assembled in USA" tag is also a nice plus - as compared to the others.
http://www.powersoundaudio.com/colle...roducts/s3000i
Would gladly have gone for the above if it weren't for the lack of XLR. Would PSA customize and add XLR for me?

Considerd Seaton - but size and price do not workout for me.

I might have gone for the Martin-Logan BalancedForce 212 - if it weren't for the price tag... (most of which probably goes to the fancy finish and marketing).


The only criterion that is somewhat debatable and am willing to drop is the dual/opposed driver factor. IF so - which is the single driver sealed sub that is the best? Are there other companies I need to consider? Anything not made in China is also a great plus.

Esteemed members, kindly recommend suitable high quality options for the above criteria...

My budget is a slightly flexible but prefer something at or below $1600 (excluding shipping, customs and taxes).

Thanks folks for all your responses and guidance...


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

intgenx said:


> I'm based in Bangalore, India and have 5 channels of Neumann KH310 (3 way active, with total 290W in each channel)


Those are nice, capable 8" 3 way mains.
Is this primarily for HT? Music? If also music, what type predominantly, acoustic or electronic? At what typical/maximum sound levels?
What is your intended high pass frequency for them to cross over at?

cheers


----------



## intgenx (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks... yes these mains are awesome.... 
The specs for my LCR, RR, RL is as below.
http://www.neumann-kh-line.com/neum...ng_studio-monitors_nearfield-monitors_KH310A#

The whole setup is mainly for music (may be even production at some point in the future) - especially the fast growing surround music hi-def music... mostly acoustic but electronic as well.

Since my mains go down to 35Hz - I'll probably set the crossover around 50 to 60Hz... depending on what sounds best.
I usually listen at 50-60% max SPL.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

intgenx said:


> I'm looking for recommendations... for a sealed high fidelity musical sub.
> 
> SPL and external finish etc is not at all a factor.
> 
> ...


The above excerpt tells me the Rythmik L22 is one you should strongly consider; clean bass, low distortion and high fidelity pretty much describe every Rythmik subwoofer. It's also sealed. The only thing it doesn't have is the one thing you're willing to forgo, a dual opposed alignment. Given you aren't after SPL I don't know what benefit that driver arrangement would have. It's designed to cancel out cabinet vibrations, but with an inert enclosure coloration of the sound would only (potentially) occur at higher volumes. I had a chance to review the smaller F8 about a year ago. An L22 would be even more impressive.

The other option that springs to mind is the JL Audio E112. Truly remarkable little subwoofer.


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

intgenx said:


> The whole setup is mainly for music (may be even production at some point in the future) - especially the fast growing surround music hi-def music... mostly acoustic but electronic as well.
> 
> Since my mains go down to 35Hz - I'll probably set the crossover around 50 to 60Hz... depending on what sounds best.
> I usually listen at 50-60% max SPL.


Ok, then I'd recommend using your budget for 2 subs, not 1. The science/impetus behind this recommendation if you are interested, can be found here: https://secure.aes.org/forum/pubs/conferences/?elib=17270
It is a study of over 40 papers dealing with bass in acoustically small rooms (most all living rooms), particularly with music genres such as acoustic, like jazz, orchestral etc.
2 subs will spatially average to smoother amplitude at the listening position (vs 1), since there are still modes in play <60hz and will future proof the system if you find that the 60hz XO a bit low for max SPLs (note your KHs are rated for < 0.5 % at 95 dB SPL *at 1 m* with the caveat >85hz (hi pass filter). 
That is "loud', but not overly so...and right in line with a good 8" woofers capability.
I would recommend a pair of Rythmik F12s...and ask for a discount :smile:.

cheers


----------

